# The run is officially on



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Water levels are extremely high. Not good. But the geese are now flying consistently over which coincides with flounder moving. I have tried to go everyday this week. Everyday has gotten better. Yesterday the outgoing tide sucked at least 18 inches of water out. However this afternoon water levels regained that 18 inches plus some. All on my lures. White pink, pumpkin seed chartreuse, red white, speckled pecker. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> Water levels are extremely high. Not good. But the geese are now flying consistently over which coincides with flounder moving. I have tried to go everyday this week. Everyday has gotten better. Yesterday the outgoing tide sucked at least 18 inches of water out. However this afternoon water levels regained that 18 inches plus some. All on my lures. White pink, pumpkin seed chartreuse, red white, speckled pecker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice post.


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

I have monitoring the sea temps and this weekend it's going to be really good.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome, going to try and get me some of those this weekend.


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

*Galveston Sea Temp = good flounder run*

Heading out this Friday with some friends and my dad to catch us some nice big flounder.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Some fat flatties, nice job.
Are you cutting some of the bubba clucker off when attaching to jog head?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

OttoMan said:


> Some fat flatties, nice job.
> Are you cutting some of the bubba clucker off when attaching to jog head?


Yes on 3/8 head. Make it flush

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice post Joe, glad to see you are enjoying the run this year.  Thanks for the info and pics.  I will be hitting it for the next several days and cannot wait to get down there.


----------



## SaltwaterHuntingTx (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice catch. Need to get to my spot this weekend in West bay.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Call in sick on Friday.  Go Friday. This weekend will be population overload.  Went late this afternoon - flounder have a small stomach - there are so many of them - thus not enough food.  I had one break off on a shell reef.  Minutes later I caught it again with my original lure still in its mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbrochill (Jul 7, 2016)

neither of these flounder had anything in their stomach.... but they sure as hell had a chickenboy in their mouth!!


----------

